# Dying horses - please help find solution



## Dave Singleton (May 3, 2007)

You could try some of the following:

WSPCA --- http://wspa.org.uk/index.asp

The Brooke --- http://www.thebrooke.org/

I'm not sure how much power the above would have... but it is worth a try! They will probably have a good idea of those who can help if they can't help themselves also and should be able to exert a greater pressure on your local authorities than you can to get them to do something!

Note: You may want to be careful about taking pictures, particularly as it looks as if you may be on his land when taking them. He would be just the type to try to get you arrested for trespass.


----------



## Diabolic (May 11, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Maleficent (Jun 25, 2007)

That's just awful what he's doing to those horses. I'm not sure who to contact as you're in a foreign country. Perhaps contact the media? Sometimes publicity will spur the authorities and/or owners into action.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

I would go to the police or the RSPCA and ask if you could keep them or if they could be taken to a better caring home.


----------



## Ellie (May 16, 2007)

hey i think you should contact the RSPCA, police and the media.

but i am sorry apart from some pretty bad rain-scold, bad skin allergies and a little under nourishment there doesn't seem to be that much wrong with these youngsters.

sorry


----------

